

Ask HN: What's the best way to register a foreign domain name? - jayro

Specifically, I'd like to register a domain name ending in .er (Eritrea). Does anyone know of a reliable and reasonably priced registrar that can facilitate this?
======
asb
If you're hoping for a great domain hack, I think you're out of luck. I don't
think you can register at the second level, so you'd have to register a
.com.er or similar. The Wikipedia article seems to indicate it's not a well-
supported TLD at all. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.er>

Here's the official registry: <http://www.tse.com.er/aboutus.htm>

They are your best (probably only) contact. It might also be worth searching
namepros.com/dnforum.com to see if anyone there has had experiences with the
TLD.

------
yish
First, a really good site to find available domain names is <http://domai.nr/>

They link to a bunch of registrars, but I do have the same question, which of
those registrars are a reputable.

------
adamhowell
Be careful w/ foreign domains. I bought rankin.gs (South Georgia) a couple
years ago from Godaddy, developed and launched a small side project for it,
and a couple of months in the .gs registry went down indefinitely.

------
shaderlab
Searches for .er are our most popular viewed results. Unfortunately, Eritrea’s
TLD management is in about as solid a state as the state itself—which is to
say, not very.

We’ve no anecdotal evidence of _anyone_ managing to register an Eritrean
domain name.

Funny thing though—the technical contact for the TLD is right here in SF.

Randy <http://nb.io> \- <http://domai.nr>

------
jusob
101domain has a lot of TLDs: <http://www.101domain.com/> (I've never bought a
domain from them)

~~~
quilby
Do not buy from these guys or any other similar sites if you can find a person
that speaks the language of the country you want to buy a domain from. For
example they sell a .co.il for 65 dollars / year while you can easily find an
Israeli registrar that sells for 18 dollars / year if you speak Hebrew. I also
saw .co.il s selling for $200 + a couple of weeks ago on a similar site.

~~~
callmeed
Yeah, I bought an .ly domain recently ... it was $199 on 101domain.com but
available from the Libyan Spider network for $75 (and they're fairly
reputable).

------
jmonegro
Usually, though not always, domain.tld or register.tld lead to a registration
agency.

~~~
quilby
Also, try en.wikipedia.com/wiki/tld to find the official registrars site.

------
auston
domai.nr

